# D-Loop position/Bowstring twisting



## PB26 (Dec 31, 2006)

Got the answer in another post


----------



## tjwood (Oct 30, 2006)

Hi,
When I read your post about the D-loop being turned to the side and twisting the string I thought that I'd at last found an answer to a question that had been bugging me for some time, but then you seemed to have got an answer from somewhere else. Could you share the answer please because I do exactly the same as you and would like to know it it's causing a problem. I was also thinking that if I twist the string on drawing up like you say, then, when I hit the release it must spin round in the arrow nock to unwind the twist and return the string to its normal resting position. So could that 'unwinding' also be causing a problem, especially if the arrow nock is a bit tight?

So many problems, so little time to fix them :wink: 
Regards
Tony


----------



## XP35 (Oct 11, 2005)

I just set a target bow up yesterday. I still have some fine tuning to do to the stringloop and peep as the loop is WAY off to one side. But it shot bullet holes from the word GO. It had no effect whatsoever on arrow flight.


----------



## PB26 (Dec 31, 2006)

I should have added that I was shooting well with the loop in the off-center position, but that it just didn't seem right to me to have to swing it around like that. Anyway, on the suggestion of someone in another post (http://tinyurl.com/w9pzx) I replaced my loop, which was on the thick side, with the really thin loop material, a few feet of which I bought a while ago, but hadn't installed yet. The thin material stays centered very well -- no comparison. And someone in the same post recommended getting those d-loop pliers. He said that installing thin rope with d-loop pliers makes it literally impossible for the loop to turn even a hair off-center.


----------



## XP35 (Oct 11, 2005)

I use a very long pair of needle nose pliers with a tip that has a long taper to it. I can apply so much pressure that a loop will never turn. Save the money and find a long pair of needle nose in your toolbox.:wink:


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

Just to let you know, I have shot many 60X 300 with my loop sitting off to the right of my string before I put an arow on it. If you string has any nock grove in it your strin will turn to follow this grove no matter where the loop is. All you need to do if you have a setup and string that does not have a groove and this bothers you is put a twist in your string to get the loop stait back. But it does not bother me.....

Have fun.....


----------



## String Twister (Dec 23, 2006)

*Xp 35*

ProString's rock


----------

